# Floor Dry



## decebal (Jun 21, 2006)

I'm just wondering if anyone has used this product before.
MSDS

Thank you,
 
D


----------



## jaidexl (Jan 20, 2007)

Sounds like the same thing as Turface MVP, it also has pieces of quatz in calcined earth or clay. I think they (profile/turface) also make a floor absorbent that is the same as regular Turface. Profile is also the maker of Shultz Aquatic Soil. It's like Oil-Dri and their own calcined clay, it's marketed as oil absorbent, infield conditioner, cat litter, and is also repackaged and sold as substrate by aquariumplants.com. Should work fine, post a picture of it and a link if you buy some.


----------



## decebal (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks for the input.
Yes I bought some and I start a 10g with, so far so good .

















Thanks,
D


----------

